# Just some pictures of my R34 GTR and my Triumph Daytona 675R :-)



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)




----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)




----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Please, please, please, please, please, and pretty please with fancy ribbons on.......

Please _don't_ write *"GT-R34"*. 

It's an R34 GT-R. 





Thank you.


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Nice. Have you managed to get out on the bike much? Heard great things about the way that thing handles!


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Changed just for you lol

Graham


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Not been on the bike for 4 month :-( and the GTR hasn't been in the garage for over a year. So as soon as the weather is better they are both back out.

I've only had my bike licence 18 months so dont have the experience yet but it feels amazing to me. Bring on the summer.

Graham


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice car liking that interior:thumbsup:


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

DODGY said:


> Changed just for you lol


Perfect. Thank you.


----------



## bullittrob (Mar 7, 2010)

ps30-sb can you pm me please,.,id likesome info on the c10 please as im about to undertake a long term restoration,,.i understand your a wealth of knowledge on these early skylines,,..
thanks,


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice GT-R 34, way better that bike


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

Remember seeing this in car park at TOTB 2/3 years ago - stunning 34 

Took a couple of pictures of it. Hope you don't mind me uploading?


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

No it's fine more pics the better


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

bullittrob said:


> ps30-sb can you pm me please,.,id likesome info on the c10 please as im about to undertake a long term restoration,,.i understand your a wealth of knowledge on these early skylines,,..
> thanks,


Can you not send me a PM? I don't think my inbox is full and I've not got my PMs facility turned off or anything....

Fire away!


----------



## bullittrob (Mar 7, 2010)

PS30-SB said:


> Can you not send me a PM? I don't think my inbox is full and I've not got my PMs facility turned off or anything....
> 
> Fire away!


hi because ive less than 15 posts it wont allow me,..,poss email me robellis2011athotmaildotcodotuk it wont even allow me to post my email addy,.,,.

thanks


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Stunning mate.. Love the 34 in white. And the wheels you have on,very nice.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Both look great mate....need to try harder with those chicken strips though :chuckle:


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

yes yes i know lol but its my first bike and ive been out on it for 1700 miles over 2 years :-( but ill get out on it more this year fingers crossed


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Graham,

Long time no speak! Good to see the R34 going strong and loving the Datona.

I had my white R32 in to the lads in Preston the other week to get it running again after what I thought was turbo failure. It wasn't, it's the piston rings! So I'm getting out of the GTR game for now, Ive just bought a 996 C4S to play with.

I'm off to the Ring at the start of April if your interested in comming along?

Baz


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Well mines not even on the road at the moment and I'm waiting for some parts from Japan. It's been of the road for over a year as with work and the bike I've not had chance to use it. But it's back on the road before May and can't wait. 

Graham


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Good to see you've still got the GTR mate! 

Was beginning to think none of the old members were still here!


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

I think I'll never sell it and have come to terms that ill be skint forever lol.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Superb looking!! Both the 34 and the bike:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------

